# Pakistani cultural dresses



## W.11

bridal dress from gilgit baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Dubious

*Dressing Of Balochistan*





Description says A beautiful girl in Baloch dress

@DESERT FIGHTER











_*
Sindhi dress*_












Kalash women:

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dubious

Sindhi dress:

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## IamBengali

Very very beautiful ethnic dresses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Peshawar:






It says peshawari dress...kid is cute though:






Photo was somewhere in Quetta

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## W.11

Baloch dress for women

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dubious

Saraiki:
















Multani chappal chittar paray tou maza aai:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Pukhtun dress

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Dubious

Punjabi:











Baluchistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

Sindhi dress for women

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

kalash:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dubious

Punjab:






Gilgit- Pakistan:






Multi cultural:






No idea from where:

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dubious

Baluchistan:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Dubious

Gilgit-Baltisan:











Balochi:






Pahari:






Kashmiri:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dubious

Gilgit Baltistan:






























Khyber Pakhtun:






not sure:

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Talon said:


> Baluchistan:



The last pic is of Sindhi folk singers..



Talon said:


> Gilgit Baltista


Kalash not gilgiti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dubious

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> The last pic is of Sindhi folk singers..
> 
> 
> Kalash not gilgiti


Thanks!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Talon said:


> No idea from where:



That is Nasir Sain spinning with the dhol around his neck. Very Punjabi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Baloch dress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marigold

Very nice and informative thread. Didn't know Pakistan had so much diversity in the way of dressing.
Thanks.


----------



## Adler

Talon said:


> Punjab:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gilgit- Pakistan:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Multi cultural:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No idea from where:



The guy dancing in ecstasy in the last pic looks like a sufi. Isn't he ?


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

Pakhtun dress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marwat Khan Lodhi

punjabi dress













baloch dress

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Balochi














Baltistani














Hazara










Pukhtun

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Punjabi Sufis

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edevelop

Talon said:


> No idea from where:



Its Punjabi. The drummer behind him also has a band that produces cultural music

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

baloch dress


----------



## krash

Adler said:


> The guy dancing in ecstasy in the last pic looks like a sufi. Isn't he ?



Malang rather than sufi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zara ahmad

Dubious said:


> Gilgit Baltistan:



Best Mehndi dress


----------

